# Need Help from CMHR



## muffntuf (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi guys,

We recovered a stallion that was sold last year. He is down 350 lbs. I need advice on how to feed this boy. I know you guys have a recovery plan. The plan the vet came up with does not make sense. Please PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 3, 2009)

Personally I would give him electrolytes in the fed the 1st 3 days. I do soaked beet pulp, soaked alfalafa cubes, Free balance 12/12, Rice bran OIl, and a senior feed to start until he starts putting some weight back on and his teeth are evaluated. Free choice grass hay. Goodluck and please email if I can help you. Good for you. I hate when people do this to animals.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks - if he is normally around 1,000-1100 lbs. and down 350lbs. Does this rank him in the starvation mode? It's been a really long time since I have had to deal with a starving horse.

How do you start? They gave him a full bale of hay yesterday, which he packed away. Is that too much, okay? Do we go ahead and start him on feed right now, or wait a week of letting him just eat hay?

I remembered somewhere, beet pulp with electrolytes. And then a week or so of that you could start some feed.

Thanks!


----------



## chandab (Feb 3, 2009)

I just got my newsletter from theHorse.com and there is an article from the AAEP on feeding starved horses. Here's the link to the article: http://www.thehorse.com/ViewArticle.aspx?ID=13547 [You have to be a member to read it, but membership is free.]


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Marty (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Muff. If you don't mind would you share with what the vet told you to do?


----------



## Kathy2m (Feb 5, 2009)

The mustangs we took care of were on free choice hay and to start out small amounts of grain (vet prefered Ultium) 4 times a day. Good Luck, Kathy


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 5, 2009)

Vet tested for worm count and will tube for worms next week after a week of hay.

Tested dehydration, which Lad was considerably dehydrated. Lad will most likely loose most of his ears from frostbite (word of warning to horse owners - if you live in a sub zero temperature area, and a horse is dehydrated, it causes cell damage and they will get frostbit).

Lad drank and flooded his stall, they had to move him (see note down further on replacing electrolytes)

He has rain rot and will loose most of his coat.

And he has sores on his coronet bands that are seeping.

Vet scores Lad at a 2, but recoverable.

This is very sad - this is a champion quarter horse.

But right now he is on free choice grass hay. A little bit of soaked beet pulp with loose minerals/electrolytes added, but they are starting with 1/2 oz. a couple times a day. They will start him on grain in 7-10 days.

We have added probios to try to guard against ulcers.

We did not discuss psylium yet as he was in a barn stall that was full of poo, so I don't think he had a chance to eat any dirt or sand.

Thanks for everyone's help. It is hard to see any horse in this condition. And it is unfortunate that this fine animal was found in poor conditions. Anyone who owns and breeds animals needs to realize that we hold their lives in our hands and we are responsible for them. And if we sell them, although we do not have control over their lives after they leave our care, we still hold a bit of responsibility for them. My sister sold the horse, but the people who bought him never finished paying for him, so she still has his papers. It was sad that she had to go through this as she was advised not to sell to this party, but.....

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Gini (Feb 6, 2009)

Very glad the vet thinks he is recoverable. Remember everyone the animals have no voice nor choice in what happens to them. We as responsible owners must make the choices for them. Please everyone do it with love and care for the animal it could just mean their lives.


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry, I missed checking back. How is he now? How are his hooves? I hope he doesn't get Laminitis.





If he ate a bale of hay and didn't impact the 1st day your probably over the initial hump of refeeding worries. How is he now? I hope you end up with a heck of a ride once he is better.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 13, 2009)

He is doing better. We used M-T-G on the rain rot and that seems to be healing up nicely. His sores we are keeping clean. He has had some turnout. So he is hanging in there.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 18, 2009)

The dehydration and cold temperatures was very interesting. Hope he is continuing to improve.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 19, 2009)

What was left of his coat was clipped off. He had several baths and they are using MTG to treat the rain rot. He still has seeping soars around his coronet bands, but they are doing better.

He was put on beet pulp with electrolytes and pro bios.

He seems to be enjoying his nice warm barn and seems very interested in everything going on around him. So good. He's not totally his old self, but he's much better.

Thanks!


----------

